# Fishing around Spicer Minnesota



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone know how the fishing is around Spicer, Minnesota? I have relatives around there and want to know how it is next time i go up there. Like what do you usually catch around the area and what not.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I used to live around there. We caught the usual walleye, northerns, bass large and small, perch, crappie, and sun fish. Most of the lakes around there have all of these fish in them some are just better for certain types.


----------



## Slayer_54 (Apr 14, 2009)

i got relatives there and have fished green acouple times. lots of walleye, tons of monster smalllies, and (some crappies only in the winter)


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Green can produce some really good eye fishing when the time and water temps are right. Anywhere from the numerous sand bars to the large shelfs will produce good numbers. Green also has the ability to produce some great smallie fishing when jigging for eyes as well.

Ringo (straight West of Spicer) produces a decent number of eyes in throughout the season, mainly being caught from the shore lines at night.

Nest (NW of Spicer) will throw everything at you depending where you are on the lake. Great largemouth fishing most times of the year, northerns are plentiful, and panfish are everywhere.

Diamond will produce crappies most times of the year on its many points along with eyes giving you a fun mixed livewell. This lake also produces some good numbers of bass with their reed lines. Northerns are found in the shallow reed beds and when the water warms up they're a blast to chase with top water baits.

All of these lakes are within a 5-10 minute drive of the Green Lake West access.

If you're down on your luck fishing, Green has a couple great sand bars where your luck with the ladies might be more fun as the sand bars are usually packed with boats on hot summer weekends. Don't forget to grab food and plenty of beers on the deck at Melvins on the Lake there in Spicer.


----------



## Northman (Sep 8, 2008)

Excellent info, Chaws! Any news about the fishing in Lake Florida?


----------

